# السقوط وانواعه ، اكثر الحوداث المهنية انتشاراً



## يا الغالي (14 فبراير 2014)

هذه نبذة مختصرة حول أنواع حوادث السقوط (سقوط الأشخاص، سقوط المواد والأشياء) التي يجب يدركها مسئول السلامة لكي يتفاد عواقبها السلبية (وفاة، شلل، الكسور ..الخ ) في بيئة عمله. 
رابط تحميل ملف:
أنواع حوادث السقوط 



 
السقوط من المرتفعات - دورة 




منع سقوط الأشياء - دورة 



















[h=1][/h]


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (19 مارس 2014)

شكراجزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

